# Headphones for hard of hearing Mother?



## lorilocks (Jul 20, 2009)

We recently purchased a wireless headphone system from radio shack (model #331197) Thinking that Mom could wear them and have the volume up as loud as she pleases, without the rest of us getting headaches. I cannot figure out how to have sound coming from both the headphones and the TV so that we can all watch programs comfortably. Did we get the wrong product? Is there something that will work well without breaking the bank? 
Any and all replies and suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum :wave:

If the TV has a line out (Audio) you can probably pick up an adapter from the TV RCA plugs to a mini plug. 

BG


----------



## lorilocks (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks BG. OK...there is a cord from the base w/ 2 plugs (red/white left/right) plugged into an adaptor (that came with the product) that is plugged into the hole marked with an emblem of a headset. I can get sound from the headphones that way, but no sound from the TV. When I plugged the same cord in without the adaptor into 2 color coded holes, there is no sound from the earphones...am I wrong in expecting there to be a way to have sound coming from the headphones and the tv at once? 
Thanks again!!!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Really hard since I am not there, to look at. I have no idea what TV you have.

Try it again, without the adapter, make sure that they are plugged audio out, like to a VCR. Audio IN jacks will be the same colors, as a rule.

Other than that I am out of ideas.

But yes, if they are plugged into the headphone jack, the speakers are supposed quit working.

BG


----------

